# Christmas 2016 Layout



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

A little delayed, but nonetheless, here are some shots of the layout I did this year.


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

I gave the Flying Yankee some exercise.









As well as the 1915 chassis that is still in need of a body.










And since I'm a huge "Jaws" fan, I received a Jaws action figure for Christmas. I decided to get creative:


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

Very nice,, Love the shark mate


----------



## Edsland (Feb 25, 2017)

Really neat, awesome 1915 chassis


----------

